# CYCLONE COASTER - Annual - Bring a Lady - OR - Ride a Lady Ride - Sunday February 3rd 2019



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 15, 2019)

_February 3rd's __CYCLONE COASTER __Sunday ride is all about the Ladies_
_
-The Bring a Lady or Ride a Lady Annual ride is coming up fast .. !!!   We do this ride every February to honor the ladies & their bicycles - The idea is to bring out a Lady or to ride your favorite Ladies bicycle .. 
_
_Lets see those Ladies this month as we do every February @ the __CYCLONE COASTER __Sunday ride .... Come on out  - Don't be shy .... & show off your Lady to __*everyone*_


----------



## blincoe (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## abe lugo (Jan 15, 2019)

ISN'T is Bring a "Ladies bike" or wear a skirt, but none of the usual suspects did it last time.

Well if you fail on both counts wear a skirt!! 
Except for the guy with the Kilt.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2019)

My Sweetie didn't go last year; so I rode her Western Flyer.
Hopefully she will want to ride this year!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2019)

I'll be there! Not sure what girl bike I'll ride since the lil lady put the kibosh on me riding one of her bikes...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll be there! Not sure what girl bike I'll ride since the lil lady put the kibosh on me riding one of her bikes...



I wonder why?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I wonder why?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 16, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I wonder why?




She’s no dummy.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 934101


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 934163


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2019)

Making the trek down. Anybody need bike transport services? Up or down.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 937094


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 23, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _February 3rd's __CYCLONE COASTER __Sunday ride is all about the Ladies_
> 
> _-The Bring a Lady or Ride a Lady Annual ride is coming up fast .. !!!   We do this ride every February to honor the ladies & their bicycles - The idea is to bring out a Lady or to ride your favorite Ladies bicycle .. _
> 
> ...




I know that wall well, great photo spot.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 23, 2019)

_*More than a great photo spot Eric  .. it's a great area to ride too .. can't wait to do it again this year ... *_



Autocycleplane said:


> I know that wall well, great photo spot.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 940012


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2019)

82507PARADE



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 30, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> 82507PARADE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long live the LEGEND!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 1, 2019)

_*For those worried ...**Saturday will have the next wave of the storm** here in SoCal ... with *definite* rain on Saturday ... **SUNDAY there is less chance of rain along the coast forecast - with 20% to 40% chance depending on which weather source you're looking at  - Maybe we can have a wet t-shirt contest instead - Either way I will see everyone on Sunday - This is a rain or shine event  *_

*... For those worried about the Superbowl ... the Superbowl usually doesn't even start until after 3:00 - 3:30 pm - The CYCLONE COASTER bring a Lady - ride a Lady ride STARTS @ 10:30 am  - the same as it does every month & ends by no later than 1:00 - 1:30 pm  unless you decide to have lunch before you head back at one of the many bars & restaurants here in LBC*

* ... I did the math & I see no problem doing both ... I personally would rather bring a Lady - or - ride a Lady any day hands down .*

*... Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2019)

Great Time as usual.










I needed fenders today and Sweetie's bike don't have them.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey!
I thought you said, "It never rains in Southern California."






Not a bad turnout for such a soggy day.



Even the rare Chameleon bike showed up.



It is said, that this bike can change its color to blend in with the back ground.
Talk about steath!
I've never seen one of those before.
So, it was a good day to go for a ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Even the rare Chameleon bike showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Marty - actually this Chameleon bicycle has been at almost every CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... its natural ability to blend in to its surroundings so well keeps people from getting any pictures of it on the sunny day rides - Very rare picture indeed taken in the wild here - It's a little known fact is that you can only capture a photo of the bicycle when it is wet - the water reflects the Chameleon's ability to blend in seamlessly into it's surroundings - _

_Thanks to all that made it out to the __CYCLONE COASTER__ Ride a Lady or Bring a Lady annual ride this year ... Great bunch of ladies bicycles came out & got a free bicycle wash at no extra charge - There was a actual break in the weather during the ride with a very light mist as we rode until right after the group picture across from the Queen Mary shot - Right after that a rouge cloud let a little rain out as we found a new BBQ place we never knew of in Shoreline Village which allowed us to dry out & chill out with a great meal before heading back to the cars with a plenty of time to watch the uneventful Superbowl game - See everyone next month _

_Ridden not Hidden - Frank_


----------

